# Where to buy replacement teeth for stump grinders?



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking for a good company with fair prices and fast service...

Green teeth for sc252 

sandvik dura disc 2 for sp7015


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 2, 2011)

AAASTUMPSERVICE said:


> Looking for a good company with fair prices and fast service...
> 
> Green teeth for sc252
> 
> sandvik dura disc 2 for sp7015


 
We switched to multi-tip.. seem to be working very well. A bit more agressive (a lot more in fact over vermeer normal teeth).. so the operator needs to get used to them.


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 2, 2011)

AAASTUMPSERVICE said:


> Looking for a good company with fair prices and fast service...
> 
> Green teeth for sc252
> 
> sandvik dura disc 2 for sp7015


 
I get my green teeth from treestuff.com . I think price will be pretty much the same where ever u go, I could be wrong about that though. BUT..just curious...I you thought just got done grinding that big as.s stump with an alpine mag 88 ?? Now u are looking for suppliers for TWO different types of teeth for two different stumpers? U think about buyn one or both? Just wondering..not tryn to give u a hard time or nothin.


----------



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Feb 2, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> I get my green teeth from treestuff.com . I think price will be pretty much the same where ever u go, I could be wrong about that though. BUT..just curious...I you thought just got done grinding that big as.s stump with an alpine mag 88 ?? Now u are looking for suppliers for TWO different types of teeth for two different stumpers? U think about buyn one or both? Just wondering..not tryn to give u a hard time or nothin.



I am looking for a good place to buy teeth because i am looking into renting a 252 for bugger jobs until i get the money for a sp7015....meanwhile i will end up buying a set of teeth for the 252 i rent and just use my teeth instead of the dull rental yards teeth...idk it made sense to me but the more and more i think about it i should just finance a big carlton right now and make more money faster now....just kind of scary having that big payment each month especialy this nov de jan when work slows down....idk? just trying to think ahead and find a good source or replacement teeth for when i do buy my machine.


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 2, 2011)

AAASTUMPSERVICE said:


> I am looking for a good place to buy teeth because i am looking into renting a 252 for bugger jobs until i get the money for a sp7015....meanwhile i will end up buying a set of teeth for the 252 i rent and just use my teeth instead of the dull rental yards teeth...idk it made sense to me but the more and more i think about it i should just finance a big carlton right now and make more money faster now....just kind of scary having that big payment each month especialy this nov de jan when work slows down....idk? just trying to think ahead and find a good source or replacement teeth for when i do buy my machine.


 
cool. never hurts to plan/think ahead. I guess it just depends on your $ situation as to what to do or buy. And how much work u expect to get , which is what its really all about. I can tell u this, I have a carlton 2300 w/greenth. It prolly has slightly less power than most 252s. It WILL grind big stumps but it takes to long to really make any money. But I only paid 5k for it. My buddy has a 7015 and it blows stumps out. But I think he paid like 35k(?) sooooo...IDK. But I do KNOW that u cant get production outa a little stumper BUT u can gettem done in due time. I am glad I have my carlton but I def look forward to haven it AND a 7015! It wont be this year. I dont mind to much cuz my buddy is older and only does stumps now and it treally is just as well to have him come by in the afternoon and blow out a stump or two for me, just give him some cash and he treats me right. I wouldnt buy a big stumper till u are sure u can handle that payment . And oh ya dont know if u have a trailer good enough for a 7015 but thats even MORE money so keep it in mind also.


----------



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Feb 2, 2011)

treeace said:


> cool. Never hurts to plan/think ahead. I guess it just depends on your $ situation as to what to do or buy. And how much work u expect to get , which is what its really all about. I can tell u this, i have a carlton 2300 w/greenth. It prolly has slightly less power than most 252s. It will grind big stumps but it takes to long to really make any money. But i only paid 5k for it. My buddy has a 7015 and it blows stumps out. But i think he paid like 35k(?) sooooo...idk. But i do know that u cant get production outa a little stumper but u can gettem done in due time. I am glad i have my carlton but i def look forward to haven it and a 7015! It wont be this year. I dont mind to much cuz my buddy is older and only does stumps now and it treally is just as well to have him come by in the afternoon and blow out a stump or two for me, just give him some cash and he treats me right. I wouldnt buy a big stumper till u are sure u can handle that payment . And oh ya dont know if u have a trailer good enough for a 7015 but thats even more money so keep it in mind also.




ya very true! If i were to upgrade to a big grinder like the 7015 i would need to upgrade to a 3/4 or 1 ton to pull it and get rid of my little ranger haha! Plus the trailer i would need to get too! Alot goes into but it would be so nice to have a remote 7015 and grind all day and barely break a sweat verse using this damn alpine and it beating my ass all day! Its just so slow i really am getting burnt out on it very fast! Maybe i should try and find a really nice 252 or equivalent? Any ideas on what a good mid range machine would be for 10 or 15k? That i can pull with my little ranger?


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 2, 2011)

AAASTUMPSERVICE said:


> I am looking for a good place to buy teeth because i am looking into renting a 252 for bugger jobs until i get the money for a sp7015....meanwhile i will end up buying a set of teeth for the 252 i rent and just use my teeth instead of the dull rental yards teeth...idk it made sense to me but the more and more i think about it i should just finance a big carlton right now and make more money faster now....just kind of scary having that big payment each month especialy this nov de jan when work slows down....idk? just trying to think ahead and find a good source or replacement teeth for when i do buy my machine.


 
Before you buy your own teeth, have you talked with the rental yard about keeping sharp teeth on their machine? The first year I rented a 252, the rental yard kept running dull teeth on the machine. I finally got frustrated with them and told them that they either put sharp teeth on for me or I'm done renting. apparently, I was their primary rental income for that machine so they listened and started puting better teeth on it for me. Still ended up buying my own 252 once I had the work to justify it but, it never hurts to ask is my point - maybe they'll accomodate you if you give them the head's up that you're coming to get the machine.

AP


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 2, 2011)

AAASTUMPSERVICE said:


> ya very true! If i were to upgrade to a big grinder like the 7015 i would need to upgrade to a 3/4 or 1 ton to pull it and get rid of my little ranger haha! Plus the trailer i would need to get too! Alot goes into but it would be so nice to have a remote 7015 and grind all day and barely break a sweat verse using this damn alpine and it beating my ass all day! Its just so slow i really am getting burnt out on it very fast! Maybe i should try and find a really nice 252 or equivalent? Any ideas on what a good mid range machine would be for 10 or 15k? That i can pull with my little ranger?


Theres alot to choose from in that range of stumper if u have 10k or more to work with. Go to ebay and start looking there just to see whats out there and what its goin for. Check with craigs list to. Heck..I think there are a few small stumpers right here on AS. Just go to the classifieds. U can get a perfectly good machine with a trailer for under 10k, I am sure of it. I would think u could pull a 252 or similiar machine with a ranger, I mean..i guess so..i really dont know. I have an f-350 dump and a f-350 pick up so I have never had to give it any concern. But I had concern about trailers! Those things are not cheap. I found a decent one some guy made with a boat trailer, and even that wasnt cheap. I dont get it either...they dont even have a freakn motor!


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 2, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> Theres alot to choose from in that range of stumper if u have 10k or more to work with. Go to ebay and start looking there just to see whats out there and what its goin for. Check with craigs list to. Heck..I think there are a few small stumpers right here on AS. Just go to the classifieds. U can get a perfectly good machine with a trailer for under 10k, I am sure of it. I would think u could pull a 252 or similiar machine with a ranger, I mean..i guess so..i really dont know. I have an f-350 dump and a f-350 pick up so I have never had to give it any concern. But I had concern about trailers! Those things are not cheap. I found a decent one some guy made with a boat trailer, and even that wasnt cheap. I dont get it either...they dont even have a freakn motor!


 
A 252 only weighs 1100 pounds. You could pull it on a small trailer behind a mini van if you wanted to...


----------



## paccity (Feb 2, 2011)

i gave up on a trailer for my 7015 trx, have a f-450 i just drive it up and strape it down . the trailer was a pain, it would be hard to get a wheeled grinder on it , no more pulling down some street or drive with no turn around. View attachment 170780
, this is when the banded belt blew, had about 1000hrs on it, stuff happens . teeth i just get from yhe dealer when i can't sharpen them anymore,alittle more exp than some other places but convenant.


----------



## badwood (Feb 4, 2011)

U guys should think about resurfacing or hard faceing your teeth. It is alot cheaper and u can use the same teeth hundreds of times more I have done them for some people and the say how much longer they stay sharp and the extended life is great.


----------



## kkottemann (Feb 4, 2011)

I sharpen my teeth on a green wheel...get plenty of time out of them.


----------



## paccity (Feb 4, 2011)

anybody try thoughs diamond wheels that fit on the angle grinders? spendy , how long do they last? have to be less messy than a greenwheel.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 4, 2011)

paccity said:


> anybody try thoughs diamond wheels that fit on the angle grinders? spendy , how long do they last? have to be less messy than a greenwheel.


 
Greenwheels work better on carbide. Or so I am told. Have never tried the diamond wheels myself..


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Oct 23, 2011)

paccity said:


> anybody try thoughs diamond wheels that fit on the angle grinders? spendy , how long do they last? have to be less messy than a greenwheel.


 
I use a diamond and its barely worn at all after a few dozen sharpenings. I grind in my workshop and its not at all messy. 

I have a chainsaw powered stumpmaster. the heads are a one bolt 20 second removal. you just stick them in your vice to sharpen them and I take 2 heads on jobs, one for the start and finish up, and one kept really sharp for doing the main bulk.


----------



## superjunior (Oct 23, 2011)

AAASTUMPSERVICE said:


> Maybe i should try and find a really nice 252 or equivalent? Any ideas on what a good mid range machine would be for 10 or 15k? That i can pull with my little ranger?


 
dude the 252 and equivalent aren't much faster. 25 horse just isn't enough...
look into the rayco rg series.

I have a rayco 1625 (same as the 252) and the 1675, 75 horse diesel tow behind. the big boy blows through big stumps yes.. but I have to plywood the whole truck and grinder to the stump. and the grinder itself weighs 4600 lbs. 
looking to trade them both in on a rg 50 or better with back fill blade.


----------



## stormchaser (Oct 23, 2011)

*stormchaser*



TimberMcPherson said:


> I use a diamond and its barely worn at all after a few dozen sharpenings. I grind in my workshop and its not at all messy.
> 
> I have a chainsaw powered stumpmaster. the heads are a one bolt 20 second removal. you just stick them in your vice to sharpen them and I take 2 heads on jobs, one for the start and finish up, and one kept really sharp for doing the main bulk.


 
i buy my electroplated diamond wheels from hong cong way cheaper there than here guys


----------



## Iustinian (Nov 5, 2011)

*try ebay*

we've gotten really good deals on stump grinder teeth new and used from ebay - never hurts to look there and buy a set or two ahead of time


----------



## arbor pro (Nov 7, 2011)

*stump slayer*

anybody using a stump slayer attachment like the one shown in the attached pic? I'm looking to switch over to yellowjacket or greenteeth. Has rayco superteeth now. Just wondering how it performs with one of the others. I run greenteeth on my sc252 and like them but may swich to yellowjacket. I'm finding that sharpened or retipped greenteeth tend to crack or break really easy so I may just start throwing them away when dull or try the yellowjackets. 

AP


----------



## stormchaser (Nov 7, 2011)

*stormchaser*

if you can afford it buy a new river san-vik style grinder wheel you wont break there teeth or go to the older square teeth vernmeer used them years ago there only 300 or 350 each re-sharpen them or re-tip them then throw away i have a 4400 an older 7015 carlton it has those teeth on it i love them my old machine had san-vik teeth loved those also i also resharpen teeth i resharpen yours for 1.50 each not on a green rock electroplated diamond wheels what i use its faster and easyer 256-7594349 my 4400s for sale also it has a 50 hp and remote control


----------



## stormchaser (Mar 2, 2012)

*<<<7015 4sale here call me for pricing*



AAASTUMPSERVICE said:


> I am looking for a good place to buy teeth because i am looking into renting a 252 for bugger jobs until i get the money for a sp7015....meanwhile i will end up buying a set of teeth for the 252 i rent and just use my teeth instead of the dull rental yards teeth...idk it made sense to me but the more and more i think about it i should just finance a big carlton right now and make more money faster now....just kind of scary having that big payment each month especialy this nov de jan when work slows down....idk? just trying to think ahead and find a good source or replacement teeth for when i do buy my machine.



i need to get back to a 4012 to fit into my enclosed trailer it has beds and a/c for storm chasing 7015 lil heavey for it also u can use eltoplated diamond wheels to resharpen ur teeth works great 256-759-4349 david


----------



## stormchaser (Mar 2, 2012)

*7015 and trailer with tool boxes 4 sale*



stormchaser said:


> i need to get back to a 4012 to fit into my enclosed trailer it has beds and a/c for storm chasing 7015 lil heavey for it also u can use eltoplated diamond wheels to resharpen ur teeth works great 256-759-4349 david



4013 with 44hp kobota that is wut i need


----------



## stormchaser (Mar 2, 2012)

*up dated my 4400*



stormchaser said:


> if you can afford it buy a new river san-vik style grinder wheel you wont break there teeth or go to the older square teeth vernmeer used them years ago there only 300 or 350 each re-sharpen them or re-tip them then throw away i have a 4400 an older 7015 carlton it has those teeth on it i love them my old machine had san-vik teeth loved those also i also resharpen teeth i resharpen yours for 1.50 each not on a green rock electroplated diamond wheels what i use its faster and easyer 256-7594349 my 4400s for sale also it has a 50 hp and remote control



if u have over 1000 hours on ur carlton 7015 u better change ur timing belt i just broke mine it bent 4 push rods but there made to bend easy awwwww im glad if that lol i did the updat on rear shaft assembly few months ago if u have old type it will brealk ur crank shaft before 2000 hours my 4400 is for sale with trailer of mabe trade for a 4012 remote 44hp kobota grainder give me a call we wil ltalk 256-759-4349 david


----------



## swaney (Aug 17, 2013)

*up dated my 4400*

Hello Dave, did you end up getting a 4012 44 HP? If so how do you like? Have you been chasing any storms lately?

Thanks


----------

